# The 10 Best NFL Car Accessories to Kick Off the Football Season



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *We’re cruising into tailgate party season and with that comes not only football, chicken wings and pizza but a chance to show off your team loyalty by pimping out your ride with officially-licensed NFL car accessories.*
> 
> Forget the lightweight stuff like mud-flaps and windshield decals—we’re talking quality items you can use year-round to proudly promote your allegiance to your team of choice. All of the products listed below are officially licensed sports apparel and accessories and we feel are the ultimate vehicle essentials for the extreme football fan.


Read more about the The 10 Best NFL Car Accessories to Kick Off the Football Season at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I'll not be supporting anything having to do with the NFL due to their lax policy with respect to our national anthem and flag.
Others of course, are free to do as they choose.
Bear


----------

